# How deep is your mulch and how often do you top it off?



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm seeing conflicting information around the internet. Recommendations are anywhere from 1 inch to 3 inches to prevent weeds.

How deep do you lay it and how often do you refresh it?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Our beds were built with a full 12" of soil. We top them with organic garden soil once a year in the springtime. I spread about a 1" layer each spring. Weeding a couple times a year and that seems to give good weed control.


----------

